# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  Fianza de 8,5 millones a una firma de Villar Mir por secar una cascada única

## termopar

> El fiscal acusa a un exalto cargo de la Xunta por anular el caudal ecológico del río Xallas
> Un juez impone la medida para que Ferroatlántica devuelva lo que ganó entre 2004 y 2011
> RAFAEL MÉNDEZ Madrid 18 JUN 2015 - 08:51 CEST
> 
> La cascada de Ézaro en el río Xallas. / ASOCIACIÓN RÍOS CON VIDA
> 
> Un juzgado de Santiago de Compostela ha impuesto una fianza de 8,519 millones de euros a Ferroatlántica, empresa del Grupo Villar Mir, por desecar entre 2004 y 2011 la cascada Ézaro, en el río Xallas, la única de Europa que da directamente al mar. Lo hace como "partícipe a título lucrativo" en el procedimiento contra Francisco Pan-Montojo, ex director general de Calidad y Evaluación Ambiental de la Xunta de Galicia (PP) y que en 2001 permitió que la empresa desecara la desembocadura. La fiscalía pide para él año y medio de cárcel por un delito contra el medio ambiente. La empresa espera que durante el juicio se le exima del pago.
> 
> El 22 de marzo de 2001, Pan-Montojo autorizó a Ferroatlántica a secar la cascada del Xallas salvo una hora al día entre junio y septiembre más los fines de semana de todo ese periodo. Así suspendía el caudal ecológico continuo por una especie de caudal turístico no previsto en la legislación. La ley de Pesca de Galicia de 1992 establece que los saltos hidroeléctricos "deberán en todo momento respetar el caudal ecológico necesario para facilitar el normal desarrollo de las poblaciones piscícolas". 
> ...


noticia de "el pais": http://economia.elpais.com/economia/...82_292095.html

----------

Varanya (07-jul-2015)

----------

